# Crepe Mytle Wood in the Aquarium



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I am in the process of a complete rebuild of my 55 gallon (55x15x15) tank and due to the heavy snow breaking it, I have a beautiful piece of crepe myrtle I can use in the decor but wonder if it might be toxic to the fish or if there is some kind of preparation I need to do before using it. It has the "jigsaw puzzle" appearance like Sycamore, but is smooth and the "pieces" are tans, pinks and greens.


I have since learned that the wood is not toxic and am soaking it now. Wet it looks like brass, bronze and copper. Awesome. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## Painted Turtle (May 2, 2010)

That sounds awesome. Could you possibly E-mail a picture of it to me so I can try to find some for my indoor turtle pond..? I would really appreciate it.
Thanx,
Dave.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Will do, but it is still soaking. Will be a while before it goes into the tank.


----------



## WickedEdges (Jun 8, 2010)

Even better, can you post a picture of it here?


----------

